# Grubhub pay question



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm reading the paperwork for grubhub. You guys say its the best. It says 3.50 plus .50 a mile. Is that really that great. More than postmates I guess. What do you guys average a delivery.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

1776abe said:


> I'm reading the paperwork for grubhub. You guys say its the best. It says 3.50 plus .50 a mile. Is that really that great. More than postmates I guess. What do you guys average a delivery.


most people tip so average $10 a delivery


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I refuse to do delivery for $7 or less.
I refuse delivery for less than $1 per mile from where I am to the customer via the restaurant.

I rather go home and do nothing if the conditions above are not met.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

You know what the pay is all the time before you leave


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

1776abe said:


> You know what the pay is all the time before you leave


When you get a ping from GrubHub, the app shows you a map that shows you your current location, the location of the restaurant, and the location of the customer. It also shows you the name and address of the restaurant and also the exact amount that you will be paid for completing the delivery. This amount includes the base fare from GrubHub as well as the customer tip. On GrubHub, the customer tips when the order is placed, not after the delivery is complete. Almost all customers tip at least a little bit in the app. (They have to in order to get a driver to deliver their order.) Cash tips are extremely rare.

I agree that the base rate on GrubHub is not very good compared to the other delivery services. In my market, the GrubHub base rate is better than the Uber base rate for short deliveries. Once you get into the 2-3 mile range, the base rates are about even between the two. For long deliveries (>5 miles), Uber's base rate is better because Uber's distance rate is better and you get paid for both time and distance. All of that is moot, though, because the only time you are ever driving for just base rate on GrubHub is if you choose to accept a delivery for just base rate. That's on you. You had all the information when you made the decision. With Uber, every delivery is a crap shoot that you are likely to lose.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> When you get a ping from GrubHub, the app shows you a map that shows you your current location, the location of the restaurant, and the location of the customer. It also shows you the name and address of the restaurant and also the exact amount that you will be paid for completing the delivery. This amount includes the base fare from GrubHub as well as the customer tip. On GrubHub, the customer tips when the order is placed, not after the delivery is complete. Almost all customers tip at least a little bit in the app. (They have to in order to get a driver to deliver their order.) Cash tips are extremely rare.
> 
> I agree that the base rate on GrubHub is not very good compared to the other delivery services. In my market, the GrubHub base rate is better than the Uber base rate for short deliveries. Once you get into the 2-3 mile range, the base rates are about even between the two. For long deliveries (>5 miles), Uber's base rate is better because Uber's distance rate is better and you get paid for both time and distance. All of that is moot, though, because the only time you are ever driving for just base rate on GrubHub is if you choose to accept a delivery for just base rate. That's on you. You had all the information when you made the decision. With Uber, every delivery is a crap shoot that you are likely to lose.


Agree totally. But I'll add: every time I've double dipped and had similar stats on UE* and GH, my bottom line was within 10% of each other. With basically zero tips on UE and 50%< tips from GH deliveries.

*Disclaimer: That was back when I wouldn't drive UE unless it was a 1.4< boost. Now that boosts are virtually non-existent, I only accept UE deliveries if they're $5< guarantees, and they end up being about 25% of my GH earnings .


----------



## tsmit44 (Mar 7, 2019)

I learned that GrubHub's 50 cents a mile is not a pay for the distance driven but the radius mileage. Same with Postmates. UberEats pays total driven miles.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

tsmit44 said:


> I learned that GrubHub's 50 cents a mile is not a pay for the distance driven but the radius mileage. Same with Postmates. UberEats pays total driven miles.


Yeah, the "as the crow flies" calculation blows, but all of these apps have something(or many things) that suck. Everyone just has to find the one that works the best for themselves.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

tsmit44 said:


> I learned that GrubHub's 50 cents a mile is not a pay for the distance driven but the radius mileage. Same with Postmates. UberEats pays total driven miles.


It pay is straight line so if they calculate three miles it more likely five that why postmates is not worth doing because they don't show the pay upfront plus you have to wait 24hrs for them to show the tip



WAHN said:


> Yeah, the "as the crow flies" calculation blows, but all of these apps have something(or many things) that suck. Everyone just has to find the one that works the best for themselves.


For me that Grubhub caviar and amazon the rest are crap.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

1776abe said:


> I'm reading the paperwork for grubhub. You guys say its the best. It says 3.50 plus .50 a mile. Is that really that great. More than postmates I guess. What do you guys average a delivery.


If your tip isn't more than what you'd make by doing the delivery then turn it down.


----------

